# Soviet Armored Railcar



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

This is a model I completed earlier this year of the WWII Soviet Armored Railcar (a self-propelled one like this one is called a draisine) Krasnaja Zvezda ("Red Star") It's a 1/24 paper model by GPM. There's a lot of detail to the wheels and railroad track it sits on that's kind of hard to see...overall, I was pleased with the model.


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice looking model.
Wish they made one in 1/48 Lionel or something.
Where can you buy a model like that?
Good work, looks great.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Love it!Here is mine


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Minreg said:


> Nice looking model.
> Wish they made one in 1/48 Lionel or something.
> Where can you buy a model like that?
> Good work, looks great.


Thanks! The model is by the Polish company GPM http://www.gpm.pl/eng/index.php?akcja=kategorie&poziom=2&kat=274
..however, it doesn't seem to be listed on their online catalogue so I would guess it is out of production.


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

philo426 said:


> Love it!Here is mine


Very cool! What scale is yours? Is it a kit or a scratchbuild?


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

It is scratch-built!About 1/48 scale for my "O" gauge Lionel track.It is also motorized with a working headlight!


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

That's awesome! Three turrets are better than one!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Neat!
I recently read the Osprey history of armored trains. I never knew they were used so extensively! Interesting subject.


----------



## alex1485 (Feb 13, 2009)

here are a few great pages I've found a long time ago, lots of period pictures! 

http://rkkaww2.armchairgeneral.com/galleries/Arm_trains.htm
http://wio.ru/rr/ww2bdr.htm


----------



## GForceSS (Feb 2, 2009)

Scary good for a paper kit. Nice work indeed!


----------

